# Dimensionierung Motorschutzschalter



## Beginner09 (26 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir mal jemand genau erklären wie ich die Auslegung eines Motorschutzschalters zu berechnen habe.
Also nicht nach irgendwelchen pauschalwerten von Möller etc...

Ich habe zb. eine Vakuumpumpe bei der ich nur die Angabe dass ich drei Phasen zu benutzen sind und 1,5kW!

Danke!


----------



## o.s.t. (26 November 2010)

ich würd ihn nach dem Motorennennstrom ausrichten.
1.5kW hat bei 400V  rund 3.5Amp, ergo ist ein 2.5-4A Motorschutzschalter angesagt.

EDIT: Warum nicht nach "irgendwelchen Pauschalwerten"??? 
Fakt ist doch, dass ein Normmotor bei x kW y Ampere zieht und danach abzusichern ist.
Anlaufstrom und dergleichen berücksichtigt doch ein Motorschutzschalter von "Haus aus" schon, was willst du denn noch dazurechnen?

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Beginner09 (26 November 2010)

Danke, ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob man das auch genauer ausrechnen könnte. Und ja du hast recht, es reicht eigentlich mit den sogenannten "pauschalwerten"!

Danke ;-)


----------



## Beginner09 (26 November 2010)

Hallo nochmal,

kannst du mir dafür sagen wie ich den Querschnitt der Leitung sicher berechne oder hast du da auch nur Pauschalwerte?!

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (26 November 2010)

Beginner09 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> kannst du mir dafür sagen wie ich den Querschnitt der Leitung sicher berechne oder hast du da auch nur Pauschalwerte?!
> 
> Gruß


 
Dafür gibt es Vorschriften und Normen.
Berechnen kannst du da nicht viel, da zuviele Faktoren eine Rolle spielen.
Beim Kabelhersteller deines Vertrauens findest du da sicher eine Tabelle mit den "Pauschalwerten".

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## o.s.t. (26 November 2010)

hier findest du alles:
http://www.moeller.net/binary/schabu/f0200-004de.pdf

Kapitel 8 und 10

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## MSB (26 November 2010)

Beginner09 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> kannst du mir dafür sagen wie ich den Querschnitt der Leitung sicher berechne oder hast du da auch nur Pauschalwerte?!
> 
> Gruß



Also in aller erster Linie, musst du mehrere Kleinigkeiten berechnen, hier sei dir als Bettlecktüre die DIN VDE 0298-4 empfohlen.

Du musst über den zulässigen Spannungsfall, in einer Industrieanlage 5% von Trafo bis Motor, den Mindestquerschnitt berechnen.
Dann rechnest du den Nennstrom des Motors * die div. Reduktionsfaktoren (Häufung, Temperatur ...),
schaust dann in der enstprechenden Tabelle nach, welcher Querschnitt für den Strom bei deiner gewünschten Verlegeart notwendig wäre.

Ist der Querschnitt kleiner, als dein Spannungsfall-Querschnitt, dann nimmst du den,
ansonsten halt den Spannungsfall-Querschnitt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## sucram70 (31 März 2022)

Guten Morgen liebes Forum,
ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich hier ein altes Topic entern soll oder ein neues erstelle.
Meine Frage passt ganz gut hierher.

Ich lege gerade Motorschutzschalter bzw. Bimetall aus für eine neue Anlage.
Nun habe ich Motornennströme, die relativ genau in einem Bereich liegen, wo 10-12 und 12-16A in Frage kämen.
11KW Motor im Sterndreieck, Strangstrom = 20,6A * 0,58= ~12A
Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die Genauigkeit entweder im unteren oder im oberen Bereich genauer ist.
Oder ist das irrelevant, weiß das jemand ?

Danke


----------



## winnman (31 März 2022)

Es gibt die auch mit überschneidendem Einstellbereich, zB.: Siemens 3RV2011-4AA10 ->10 - 16A

Baust du mehrere MSS nebeneinander auf? Falls ja, unbedingt lufträume zwischen den MSS freihalten.
Verlustleistungen berücksichtigen, da kommt schnell einiges an Leistung zusammen.


----------



## sucram70 (1 April 2022)

winnman schrieb:


> Es gibt die auch mit überschneidendem Einstellbereich, zB.: Siemens 3RV2011-4AA10 ->10 - 16A
> 
> Baust du mehrere MSS nebeneinander auf? Falls ja, unbedingt lufträume zwischen den MSS freihalten.
> Verlustleistungen berücksichtigen, da kommt schnell einiges an Leistung zusammen.



Danke Dir.
Ich habe mich nicht präzise genug ausgedrückt.
Da Siemens aktuell Lieferzeiten jenseits von Gut und Böse hat, wird die Anlage mit Eaton Komponenten ausgestattet.
Desweiteren ist die Frage zwar expizit aber dennoch hätte ich eine allgemeine Erklärung gewünscht, sonst würde ich stets vor dem Problem (der Unwissenheit) davon laufen.


----------



## winnman (1 April 2022)

Hat eaton keine überschneidenden Nenngrößen?

Ich würde den MMS immer so wählen das nach möglichkeit der Nennstrom bei 80% des  Einstellbereichs liegt.
Dann kann man bei Inbetriebnahme auch mal den tatsächlichen Strom messen und den MSS etwas nach unten korrigieren so das der knapp über dem tatsächlichen Motornennstrom liegt. Bei sehr hohen umgebungstemperaturen im Schaltschrank kann man bei dadurch bedingten Fehlauslösungen auch etwas nach oben gehen.


----------



## JesperMP (1 April 2022)

Eaton PKZM0-16 hat das Einstellbereich 10-16A.


----------



## sucram70 (1 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Eaton PKZM0-16 hat das Einstellbereich 10-16A.



Ich möchte auf meine Frage zurück kommen.
Aufgrund der Kennlinie des Motorschutzes. Wo ist die Auslösecharakteristik genauer, im oberen oder unteren Bereich ?


----------



## JesperMP (1 April 2022)

Was willst du ?
Dass Gerät ist ja nicht wie ein Messwandler wo man versucht das Messbereich zu die erwartende Prozesswerte wählen wurde.
Wenn du ein Motor mit Genau 12A Nennstrom auf den Namenschild hat, dann wäre ein 8-12A Einstellbereich akseptabel, wobei ich ein 10-16A Nennbereich wählen wurde.

edit: Und immer die korrekten Werte von den Namenschild verwenden, nicht ungenaue Angaben wie "es ist ein 11kW Motor".


----------



## Plan_B (1 April 2022)

Da der Kurzschlussauslöser beim PKZM in Vielfachen des oberen nennstroms bemessen ist, würde ich jeweils den kleinsten mit dem passenden Strombereich nehmen.
Mal abgesehen davon sind eventuelle Überschneidungsbereiche bei Eaton ohnehin nicht groß, sodass sich IMHO die Frage garnicht stellt.
Der Motorschutzschalter an sich ist einfach zu ungenau für diese Diskussion. Stell mal am PKZM-0-16 präzise 14,2A ein, vor allem, wenn sich die Schaltschrank-/Einbaupositionstemperatur garnicht genau vorhersagen lässt.


----------



## sucram70 (1 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> edit: Und immer die korrekten Werte von den Namenschild verwenden, nicht ungenaue Angaben wie "es ist ein 11kW Motor".



Oben steht genau der Wert. 20,6A auf dem Typenschild, also im Strang 11,9A.
Die Frage war auch ehr hypothetisch gemeint. Ok, 12 A war ein unvorteilhaftes Beispiel, da es ein Gerät 10-16A gibt.
Mir kam in dem Moment aber die Frage in den Sinn.
Ab 16A gibt es bei den PKZM keine Überschneidungen mehr.

Also, konkret gefragt, bei einem einzustellenden Strom von 16A, von 10-16 oder 16-20A nehmen ?


----------



## Plan_B (1 April 2022)

Einbausituationsabhängig.
Einzelgerät, Freikühlung, Motor tendenziell unterbelastet--->10-16
In der Reihe neben anderen MSS, Motor hochbelastet --> eher den 16-20

Beim Motorschutzrelais (ohne Kurzschlussauslöser) würde ich im Zweifel immer den größeren nehmen. Der hat weniger Verluste auf den Heizdrähten.


----------



## JesperMP (1 April 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Einbausituationsabhängig.
> Einzelgerät, Freikühlung, Motor tendenziell unterbelastet--->10-16
> In der Reihe neben anderen MSS, Motor hochbelastet --> eher den 16-20


+1
Dazu wurde ich auch überlegen ob es um ein Schwehrstart handelt oder nicht. Wenn Schwehrstart --> 16-20.



Plan_B schrieb:


> Beim Motorschutzrelais (ohne Kurzschlussauslöser) würde ich im Zweifel immer den größeren nehmen. Der hat weniger Verluste auf den Heizdrähten.


In ein Motorschutszschalter ist die Überlastauslöser auch die Bimetall Heizstreifen wie in ein Motorschutzrelais.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 April 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> .. Der Motorschutzschalter an sich ist einfach zu ungenau für diese Diskussion...





Plan_B schrieb:


> Einbausituationsabhängig.
> Einzelgerät, Freikühlung, Motor tendenziell unterbelastet--->10-16
> In der Reihe neben anderen MSS, Motor hochbelastet --> eher den 16-20 ..



Genau so ist es! Bei den Siemens-Motorschutzschaltern gibt es z.Bsp. sogar zwei Markierungen an den Einstellern. Der Strich gilt für Einzelaufstellung (>10mm Abstand), das Dreieck gilt für dicht-an-dicht (<10mm Abstand). Daran kann man ableiten, dass eine exakte Einstellung überhaupt nicht möglich ist. Im Zweifelsfalle würde ich immer den größeren nehmen.

Gerätehandbuch - SIRIUS Leistungsschalter 3RV


----------



## rlw (1 April 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Genau so ist es! Bei den Siemens-Motorschutzschaltern gibt es z.Bsp. sogar zwei Markierungen an den Einstellern. Der Strich gilt für Einzelaufstellung (>10mm Abstand), das Dreieck gilt für dicht-an-dicht (<10mm Abstand). Daran kann man ableiten, dass eine exakte Einstellung überhaupt nicht möglich ist. Im Zweifelsfalle würde ich immer den größeren nehmen.
> 
> Gerätehandbuch - SIRIUS Leistungsschalter 3RV





Plan_B schrieb:


> Einbausituationsabhängig.
> Einzelgerät, Freikühlung, Motor tendenziell unterbelastet--->10-16
> In der Reihe neben anderen MSS, Motor hochbelastet --> eher den 16-20
> 
> Beim Motorschutzrelais (ohne Kurzschlussauslöser) würde ich im Zweifel immer den größeren nehmen. Der hat weniger Verluste auf den Heizdrähten.



Stimmt genau.

Man muss auch noch berücksichtigen, dass Motorschutzschalter hinter einem Frequenzumrichter eine Korrektur bei der Einstellung
benötigen, und der ist je nach Pulsfrequenz nicht gerade klein

Bimetallbehaftete MS-Schalter hinter FU


----------



## grgech (29 Juli 2022)

Welche Auswirkungen hätte die Anschließung des Motors mit z. B. In=3.3A, mit einem Motorschutzschalter mit 7-10A Einstellbereich?


----------



## Plan_B (29 Juli 2022)

Einen ungeschützten Motor.
Übliche Leitungsdimensionierung angenommen, wäre selbst die Abschaltung bei Kurzschluss zu prüfen.

Es ist also Ressourcen- und Energieverschwendung.


----------

